# NFS Shift 2 lässt sich nicht spielen



## PCompKalle (30. Juli 2013)

*NFS Shift 2 lässt sich nicht spielen*

Guten Abend liebe PC-Games Mitglieder,

seit langer Zeit habe ich meinen Spielzeugkasten entrümpelt und habe NFS Shift 2 gefunden und wollte es mal wieder spielen.
Nach der erfolgreichen Installation, habe ich das Spiel gestartet. Bis zum Menü lief alles super. Nun wollte ich die Karriere starten (0% Fortschritt) was auch noch ohne Probleme lief, es kam das 1.Video und danach folgte der sehr kurze Ladebildschirm. Denn da schmirte mir das Spiel plötzlich ab. Es kam zur allgemeinen bekannten Fehlermeldung: "Das Spiel funktioniert nicht mehr..." -> Programm schließen. Nach dem Motto: "Juhuu wieder auf dem Desktop..."
Soweit zu meinem Erlebnis.

Anschließend hatte ich mich durch jegliche Foren gekämpft und habe versucht die dargestellten Tipps anzuwenden - ohne Erfolg.
Mir ist bewusst, dass es ein sehr altes Spiel ist und genau deshalb, weil ich es damals so gemocht habe, möchte ich es wieder spielen.
Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Menschen der es heutzutage auch spielt und nicht nur bis zum Menü bzw. dem Ladebildschirm der ersten Kampagne kommt.

Ich bin allen sehr verbunden, die mitwirken um das Problem zu beheben.

MfG Kalle

P.S. Falls ich irgendetwas vergessen habe oder es Fragen gibt, versuche ich sie bestmöglich zu beantworten.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2013)

Shift 2 ist doch noch lange nicht "sehr alt", selbst das erste Shift ist eher neu mit seinen nicht mal 4 Jahren  ^^



Was haste denn schon alles probiert, und was für Hardware hast du? Welches Windows? Sind alle Treiber aktuell (Mainboard, USB, LAN, Sound, Grafik...) ? Mal ohne Virenscanner/Firewall probiert? Das Spiel schon geupdated?


----------



## PCompKalle (30. Juli 2013)

Danke für deine schnelle Rückmeldung, mein System sieht wie folgt aus:

- Windows 7 Home Premium (64-Bit)
- Intel Core i7-2700K CPU @ 4,1 GHz (OC)
- 16 GB RAM
- GPU: MSI GTX 580 Lightning Extreme 3 GB (OC)
- Apple LED Cinema Display (27-Zoll mit 2560x1440 Pixel)
- Creative Soundblaster Recon 3D
- Mainboard: http://de.msi.com/product/mb/P67A-GD53--B3-.html

Was die Treiber anbelangt, habe ich alles auf den neusten Stand gebracht. Die Firewall hat wie gewohn beim erstmaligen Start gefragt, Zugriff zulassen, dem ich zugestimmt habe und danach kam keine Meldung mehr, somit denke ich gibt es da keine Probleme, so mal das einloggen in ein Spielerprofil problemlos funktioniert. Ich habe sogar die profiledata im Dokumentenordner von Windows gelöscht, sodass sie wieder neugeschrieben werden konnte. Virenscanner ist auch noch sehr frisch und up to date. (Benutze derzeitig Avira Free Version)
Das Spiel an sich kann man meines Erachtens nicht updaten - aber im Falle meines Unwissens bitte ich um Korrektur.

Ich hoffe ich konnte deine Fragen beantworten!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2013)

Mach mal testweise Virenscanner und Firewall ganz aus - da kann ja nix passieren. Wenn es dann geht, weißt Du halt, dass es daran liegt. Wenn es trotzdem nicht geht, kannst Du es ja beruhigt wieder einschalten. 

Und evlt mal testen, ob es ohne OC klappt.


Wegen der Updates: hat das Spiel schon Origin-Zwang? Gibt es ne Möglichkeit zB nach Einlegen der CD im CD-Menü, vor Spielstart nach Updates zu suchen?


----------



## PCompKalle (30. Juli 2013)

Das Spiel benötigt gar keinen Inetzugang, es braucht auch keine CD und auch kein Origin. Ich habe es Online gekauft als Download. Die Geschichte mit dem Virenscanner kann man deshalb ausschließen, da ich auch mein Netzwerkkabel herausziehen könnte und es trotzdem funktioniert.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2013)

PCompKalle schrieb:


> Das Spiel benötigt gar keinen Inetzugang, es braucht auch keine CD und auch kein Origin. Ich habe es Online gekauft als Download. Die Geschichte mit dem Virenscanner kann man deshalb ausschließen, da ich auch mein Netzwerkkabel herausziehen könnte und es trotzdem funktioniert.


 Was hat denn ein angeschlossenes Netzwerkkabel / eine bestehende Internetverbindung damit zu tun, ob der Virenscanner ggf. durch ein "Anspringen" beim Start des Spiels das Spiel stört? ^^  Ein Virenscanner ist ja auch aktiv, wenn Du NICHT online bist, könnte ja schließlich sein, dass Du ne Datei mit einem Virus auf dem PC öffnest, und da soll der ja trotzdem Alarmschlagen. Und was ist das große Ding daran, den mal kurz abzuschalten?  ^^ 


Wenn das Game ein Download war: da kann es sein, dass es doch nen Patch gibt, weil die Versionen da manchmal ein wenig anders sind - das wäre dann aber ein Patch, den die Downloadplattform anbietet, da musst Du dann mal schauen. Vlt gibt es dort auch allgemein eine komplette neuere Version von NFS2, die Du als Kunde runterladen kannst. Ach ja: musst Du denn nicht irgendein Programm starten, mit dem Du dann das Spiel startest? Mit diesem Programm wäre evlt auch ein Patchen möglich.

Und wenn nix hilft: vlt kannst Du ja den Spiele-Key auch bei Origin aktivieren (normalerweise kann man auch "ältere" EA-Spiele dort aktivieren) und dann die Version, die Origin anbietet, runterladen und versuchen, ob die geht.


----------



## PCompKalle (30. Juli 2013)

Ok ich hab es nochmal getestet, mit und ohne avira. Das mit dem Code in Origin hat funktioniert, aber updates kann ich darüber nicht ziehen. Auch im install ordner ist keine patchdatei zu finden. Eine Reparatur läuft gerade über Origin, das dauert ein wenig, da er die Daten direkt herunterlädt (Holzleitung).

Edit: Funktioniert immer noch nicht!


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2013)

Okay, also: per Origin das Spiel starten geht, aber mit dem gleichen Fehler?

vlt teste mal ANDERE Treiber für die Grafikkarte, vlt geht es dann. Bei Nvidia gibt es ja auch ältere Forceware-Treiber.


Beim Board hast Du aber mindestens die neuesten Treiber für

Intel Management Engine Driver 
Intel Chipset Driver
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver 
Renesas USB3.0 Drivers  ?


Hast Du denn irgendwas angeschlossen, was vlt das Problem sein könnte, also zB Lenkrad oder Gamepad? Vlt steck das mal ab, ob es mit dessen Treibern zu tun haben könnte.


Ansonsten hab ich auch keine Idee.


----------



## PCompKalle (31. Juli 2013)

Ich danke Dir bis hier hin erst einmal ganz herzlich, doch jegliche Updates sind auf dem neusten Stand wie ich bereits geschrieben hatte. Gamepad ist nicht angeschlossen und Lenkrad besitze ich nicht. Ich habe selbst die Treiber deaktiviert von meiner Soundkarte und meinen Logitech Geräten. Hilft nichts. Ich bin mir zwar nicht hundertprozentig sicher, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Spiel einwandfrei startet und sobald ich ins Spiel will, der ein Problem mit meinem Mainboard oder USB-Treibern hat. Ich fand das mit Avira schon merkwürdig, da das ganze Spiel dann garnicht starten dürfte. Ich glaube das Thema ist: Bei den einen gehts bei den anderen nicht - schade um das Geld.

Kalle


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2013)

Also, ich hab schon viele Problemfälle erlebt die letzten mehr als 10 Jahren hier und in anderen Foren, und glaub mir: Virenscanner war definitiv immer wieder mal ein Grund, auch Treiber von Geräten, die scheinbar nichts damit zu tun haben (zB Druckertreiber) oder bei denen man es nicht glaubte, zB Soundtreiber bei nem Grafikproblem, oder die Maussoftware als Ursache für nen Absturz beim Start - aber wenn du alles ausgeschlossen hast, selbst das OC mal zurückgenommen hast, weiß ich auch nix mehr. 

Wen das Spiel jetzt wichtig wäre, würd ich ne windows-Neuinstall vorschlagen, selbst DAS hat schon in einigen Fällen geholfen, in denen wirklich alles andere nix brachte. Ich denke mal, dass Dir das Game dann doch nicht sooo wichtig ist, um das zu testen, obwohl es auch keine Garantie ist


----------

